

Scour.net/Uber founder recounts Ovitz's heavy delivering death threat - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=550X5OZVk7Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=1794s

======
Louis-Eric
Stunning; tech is still a meritocracy: execute well and you win. I hope this
is not an indication of things to come. The best way to fight this is to shine
a big spotlight on those events. Thanks to Travis & Jason for shining a big
one on this.

